# Is Corsa FC a good road bike ?



## Antamere (May 10, 2009)

I am thinking about buying this bike but have a lot of doubts about its reliability. First, I can't locate the manufacturer. Does anyone know whomakes this bike. Second, I find it hard to believe that a road bike with full carbon frames and Ultrega parts could possibly be under $1500. Who is the manufacture, What is the model's year, 2007 or 2008? What is the Top frame tub lenght? It seems unisex or for females to me? This is going to be my first road bike, and I dont want to fork over $1500 for crap. So help me please. Thanks. 

details & pictures in link below
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5751048

The Corsa FC carbon fiber road bike is built with a high quality Shimano Ultegra drivetrain and Shimano 105, ITM, Ritchey,and Sella Italia components. Carbon fiber absorbs road vibrations providing a smooth floating ride. At the same time, carbon fiber is a rigid material that maximizes the transfer of power from your pedaling to the wheels. This bike was assembled by the hands of skilled Italian mechanics to be tuned up and ready to ride right out of the box. We worked directly with the factory in Italy to offer you a premium ride at everyday low prices. Minimal assembly is required for this premium bicycle. 


Corsa FC Road Racing Bike: 

Frame: Monocoque high modulus carbon fiber 
Fork: carbon fiber 
Front Derailleur: Ultegra 
Rear Derailleur: Ultegra 
Crank: Ultegra Hollowtech 2 Crankset 
Bottom bracket: Ultegra 
Shifters: 10 Speed Ultegra S.T.I. Dual Control Lever 
Cassette: Shimano 105 
Chain: Shimano 105 
Brakes: Shimano 105 
Wheels: Shimano WHR 550 
Saddle: Sella Italia XO Bicolor 
Seatpost: Ritchey Logic 
Handlebar: ITM Racing 300-330 
Stem: ITM racer bar 
Tape: GIST 
Does not include bike pedals


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

A carbon/ultegra bike at $1500 is not that uncommon.

There are too may unanswered question to spend that kind of coin on a bike.

Go to a LBS or an online bike dealer.

I'm not a big fan of them, but you would be better off buying from bikesdirect.com than walmart


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

frames are made in China, I think.

I think you would be better off buying a used Trek that's a year or two old. YOu'll get more bike for the same money


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

To put it mildly, it's crap.
When someone tries to sell a bike without listing all components or it's geometry, the words "Run Away" should appear in front of your eyes.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

crap.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

dont buy. if only because they cannot support your purchase... you can get a lot of decent bikes with good reputation and LBS support. look at the carbon fiber Giants.


----------



## Antamere (May 10, 2009)

I doubt the frames are made in China, more likely in Italy.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I hope that you are joking, even some frames for Pinarello are made in Asia with Japanese carbon. Italians design good carbon, but that is no way represented on this pressed out frame from questionable origins.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Antamere said:


> I doubt the frames are made in China, more likely in Italy.



The ad copy was written to make you think it was made in Italy. It is a safe bet that the frame was made in Asia. Not that it really matters where the frame is made.

Why buy a bike from Walmart? Go to your Local Bike Shop or buy from an online dealer.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you ever tell people that you bought your bike at Walmart, you'll be the butt of jokes for years to come.


----------



## Antamere (May 10, 2009)

:mad2:


MR_GRUMPY said:


> If you ever tell people that you bought your bike at Walmart, you'll be the butt of jokes for years to come.


----------



## Antamere (May 10, 2009)

Okay dissenters. Point me to a specific link of a bike that is full carban and is complemented with Ultegra component, or else I would have to do the unthinkable. Spend $1630 (after taxes) on this attractive work of art. Don't show me a like to a general web site but instead a link to the specific bike in question that matches or beats this deal. I have already visited penncycle.com / trek / rei.com / Giant / Specialized / Cannondale and many other sites. 
Folks you have until 1000am cst to convince so.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

You get what you pay for.

If you like it, buy it. But, you can do better.


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

troll


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

here, look at this. 2008 LeMond Zurich. A vastly superior bicycle for the same price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lemond-Zurich-2...s=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## bizzum (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalforce_09.htm

If you must buy online, at least this one you can find some reviews, it comes with some better components, AND you would still have $34 in your pocket. I own one of their bikes (not the one linked) and it works fine.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

bizzum said:


> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalforce_09.htm
> 
> If you must buy online, at least this one you can find some reviews, it comes with some better components, AND you would still have $34 in your pocket. I own one of their bikes (not the one linked) and it works fine.


heck, this one is Dura Ace for only a few hundred more:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/centuryteam_08_carbon.htm


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Lemond... brings back memories.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Wal-Mart could NOT possibly have anything I'd pay $1500 for. A bike... nah. You have got to be kidding. The only thing they specialize in is ringing up sales at the registers.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

you know, seeing the carbon failure thread in frames and forks, it makes me question the wisdom of buying a made in China frame. You really wanna take the risk of your bike collapsing on you as your headed downhill at 40 mph?

I might just hang onto my steel frame LeMond and upgrade it rather than picking up an 08


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

buy a frame/ fork, cobble together a drive train, buy the lightest wheelset you find. a lot more fun, you'll learn how to assembly a bike and spend less than $1500. no need to buy from Wal-mart.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Have absolutely no interest in helping the OP, as his attitude is completely trollish.

But just to point out to other's peeking in, how are the following with respect to this $1500 bicycle:

-Quality/Reputation of Frame?
-Warranty?
-Build?
-After purchase service/support?
-Geometry, Fit & Test Ride?


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/product144.html

It is not ultegra, but you have someone that will stand by their product.


----------



## Antamere (May 10, 2009)

OMG, What have I gotten myself into. Walmart is off the list-- although I still think the Corsa full carbo(Monocoque high modulus carbon fiber ) bike is a steal, just not so when it is from Walmart and lacks complete details (Warranty and Geometry). Neuvationcycling.com looks attractive but I do have a question about the brackets on the carbon frames. It is either Neuvationcycling or my hunt starts all over again. 
PS. I am not interested in EBAY's new or used bike.


----------



## 863bike (Apr 16, 2004)

*Douglas from Colorado Cyclist*

What about a Douglas bike from Colorado Cyclist?

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/10450/


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

zigurate said:


> Lemond... brings back memories.


I ride a 2001 Nevada City.

I like it better than the new Madone 5.2

You can't beat the LeMond geometry


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Antamere said:


> Okay dissenters. Point me to a specific link of a bike that is full carban and is complemented with Ultegra component, or else I would have to do the unthinkable. Spend $1630 (after taxes) on this attractive work of art. Don't show me a like to a general web site but instead a link to the specific bike in question that matches or beats this deal. I have already visited penncycle.com / trek / rei.com / Giant / Specialized / Cannondale and many other sites.
> Folks you have until 1000am cst to convince so.


Seriously, go to bikesdirect.com for one. Although many people bad mouth them, and bikesdirect poorly defends the slander, it's a good value with someone you can actually get service from.

EDIT: Just read you're considering Neuvation too. Well worth it. Many people here swear by their wheels, and everyone who's purchased from them can vouch for their customer service. Personally, I like the frames of bikesdirect more, but the service and wheels of Neuvation are a big plus in my book.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Dont shop at walmart. go support a LBS. This way the LBS will still be around for years to come. Also there are many different grades of carbon... i think with the price/components on that bike you can assume what quality the frame is.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't get why you guys are being so hard on Wal-Mart! Name another bike shop where you can whipped cream and condoms?


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

EMB145 Driver said:


> and condoms?


 and magnums at that!


----------

